# Pics of pup I'm considering



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She sent me a couple of photos he's 6 weeks old :love7: What do you think


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

He's totally 100% adorable!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very sweet!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

tooo cute!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh he's like a tiny border collie! So so cute!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww he is darling Alisha!!! :love5: :love5: What a sweet little face, you should definitely get him!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh he's so adorable!! And fuzzy!!









I would snatch him up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I need you all to keep your fingers crossed I can get my hubby to cave  I'm thinking of naming him Fender maybe for the guitar since my guys are guitar players I'd call him Fen.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I am soooo loving the name he's adorable *fingers crossed* for you


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He's precious Alisha! :love5: 

Is this the puppy that you thought was already sold? 

I love the name :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes Kari she didn't have his pic on her website but had it in the ad so I thought he was gone. My hubby is in Vegas on business so I'm trying to talk him into it but I don't get to talk to him much while he's gone. He usually calls 2 times a day & it's hard to beg him for something I want I feel kinda guilty :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Awwwwww he is adorable, lovely markings.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

He is sooooo cute.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Do you think you're gonna get him?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I really really want him :love4: I'm just not sure I should get another


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!!! He is precious!!! You HAVE to get him!  I think you definitely need an even number of chis!  Besides, Poco is outnumbered right now! You just need to even it out a bit!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Rachel :lol: you are not helping :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Well if you don't want four I could just take Poco for you and then you could get that little cutie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I think 4 is a perfect number. 2 boys, 2 girls.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ladies :lol: If I had not found this site I would probably only have 2 now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

LOL I always think the same thing Alisha. It feeds the addiction!  All these cute chi pictures and talking about chis all day long...it's on my mind all day. But trust me, having 4 really is fun lol


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I think he matches well with your current family anyways! Mia & Bella both kind of have that tannish/reddish color with white, and Poco is black with a little white, so it only makes sense to get another boy that is black with white!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL @ Alisha.

I would only of had one too probably.

I think he is gorgeous. Also two of each is just right.
I will be honest I thought I would only want girls but I love my boys just the same.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he's adorable alisha


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> I think 4 is a perfect number. 2 boys, 2 girls.


your so right! 

i have 2 boys and 2 girls, HINT HINT :coolwink: i think you should get him.
also he's macthes your other chis


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG he is soooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!! Congrats Alisha.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm going to try to talk my hubby into to going to see him this weekend


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yayy goodluck! I'm sure he'll cave  He is too cute!!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

He has such a sweet, asymmetric face and lovely markings. I hope he's as nice in person and you get him.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok the lady said she'd take $100 deposit on him  We've never done the deposit thing before so this will be easier to convince my hubby :lol:


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

*puppy*

That puppy is soo cute , I would take that one home in a heartbeat! Get him Alisha!


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! i am in love :heartache:!! haha.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

whats her website?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Here ya go 
http://www.mollnarschihuahuas.com/

She has such lovely chihuahuas short hairs long hairs all colors


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

he is sooo adorable!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG - Lil Ginger and Gilligan on her website are the most gorgeous puppies! I wish I lived in Texas!:notworthy:


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a cute little bundle of fluff! :love7: He's a sweetheart! Good luck with the Hubby, and let us know how it all goes!  

x


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

He's so precious!! Good luck :-D


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness, some of those puppies on that site! I want Lil Ginger, Mariann and Skipper! 

I'll say it again, you Americans get the prettiest coloured chis xD


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He's so cute and furry!! Aww I want another one now lol.


----------

